# How would I buy an ibanez 7 neck?



## murda_jr427 (Oct 11, 2010)

I need to buy an ibanez neck that would fit an rg7321 with a white reversed headstock and black trim. Is there any way I can order a custom neck like that? it doesn't have to be from ibanez, I just need a legit place to buy one from.


----------



## theo (Oct 11, 2010)

murda_jr427 said:


> I need to buy an ibanez neck that would fit an rg7321 with a white reversed headstock and black trim. Is there any way I can order a custom neck like that? it doesn't have to be from ibanez, I just need a legit place to buy one from.



check out ET guitars man, they make some amazing stuff! my next guitar is coming from them

EDIT: http://www.etguitars.com/


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 11, 2010)

theo said:


> check out ET guitars


----------



## theo (Oct 11, 2010)

wow.. I got in before max XD
I think that if this was xbox.. I'd have just scored 50g


----------



## murda_jr427 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks guys. Do you know anywhere else where I can buy a neck like that for less than the price of the guitar? lol


----------



## theo (Oct 11, 2010)

ET are pretty damn cheap :s


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 11, 2010)

murda_jr427 said:


> Thanks guys. Do you know anywhere else where I can buy a neck like that for less than the price of the guitar? lol



It's not going to happen. Custom necks cost $$$.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 11, 2010)

theo said:


> wow.. I got in before max XD
> I think that if this was xbox.. I'd have just scored 50g



i think if it was xbox max would have used block, then returned fire for a kill shot


----------



## theo (Oct 11, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i think if it was xbox max would have used block, then returned fire for a kill shot



...damn.

Also I forgot how cheap stuff is in the US, ET guitars will build a custom guitar here, cheaper than what the legit Ibanez will cost you, People quite often accuse me of making figures up when I explain just how much it costs over here. 

For instance, my new 09 1550m, that was 2.5k retail


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 11, 2010)

theo said:


> ...damn.
> 
> Also I forgot how cheap stuff is in the US, ET guitars will build a custom guitar here, cheaper than what the legit Ibanez will cost you, People quite often accuse me of making figures up when I explain just how much it costs over here.
> 
> For instance, my new 09 1550m, that was 2.5k retail



Even over here, stuff from ET is a pretty good deal considering the level of quality and he available options.


----------



## theo (Oct 11, 2010)

ah ok, when I first saw the price list I was blown away, Id just blown a whole lotta cash on the new prestige 6 and for a lower price could have had something made in australia and completely custom, needless to say I was a little annoyed.

EDIT: max, I just noticed that you and I joined in the same month of the same year XD no point to this, just thought I would point it out


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 11, 2010)

theo said:


> ah ok, when I first saw the price list I was blown away, Id just blown a whole lotta cash on the new prestige 6 and for a lower price could have had something made in australia and completely custom, needless to say I was a little annoyed.



Yeah, the distros out in Aus really fuck you guys over.


----------



## theo (Oct 11, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, the distros out in Aus really fuck you guys over.



yeah man.. I am really gassing for a mesa at the moment, a new mark IV is between 5 and 6K

a dual rec? roughly 4K its complete BS :C

Anyway, If you find the prices at ET too much you could have a look at warmoth? they do 7 necks don't they?

EDIT: 7-String Ibanez style; 24 fret "Square Heel" or "AANJ" with standard Vine or Pyramid inlays;

Rosewood or Maple fretboard - $325

Ebony Fretboard - $350

Quilted Maple Fretboard - $375

Reverse headstock option is available at no extra cost.


thats really cheap imho, Im an apprentice and only make 300 a week, most of my mates are pulling 500 - 750 a week and even I could afford one of these babies


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 11, 2010)

theo said:


> Anyway, If you find the prices at ET too much you could have a look at warmoth? they do 7 necks don't they?



The ET prices are actually pretty competitive with Warmoths. 

It's a moot point though because Warmoth doesn't make necks compatible with AANJ, or really any other type of joint other than that of the 7-string bodies they sell. Warmoth really has a horrible selection of 7-string stuff.


----------



## theo (Oct 11, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The ET prices are actually pretty competitive with Warmoths.
> 
> It's a moot point though because Warmoth doesn't make necks compatible with AANJ, or really any other type of joint other than that of the 7-string bodies they sell. Warmoth really has a horrible selection of 7-string stuff.



Thats unfortunate, the only other suggestion I have then is to read a whole bunch of tutorials and make your own! as long as you plan everything well and truly 3 steps ahead and measure a million times before you touch the wood with any tool, you should come out with something nice


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 11, 2010)

theo said:


> Thats unfortunate, the only other suggestion I have then is to read a whole bunch of tutorials and make your own! as long as you plan everything well and truly 3 steps ahead and measure a million times before you touch the wood with any tool, you should come out with something nice



Honestly, unless you have all the tools you need, making a one-off neck from scratch really isn't very cheap.


----------



## murda_jr427 (Oct 11, 2010)

theo said:


> yeah man.. I am really gassing for a mesa at the moment, a new mark IV is between 5 and 6K
> 
> a dual rec? roughly 4K its complete BS :C
> 
> ...


I could afford a neck like that at the moment, but I also have to figure in how much I spend on gas and food. Plus I'm a broke college student with no steady income lol, so I've got to save for awhile to get enough for that neck.


----------



## theo (Oct 11, 2010)

What's the average wage in america?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 11, 2010)

theo said:


> What's the average wage in america?



That doesn't really have bearing on how much a broke college kid has. 

The average US household is about $30,000 a year, though it changes a bit with the economy.


----------



## theo (Oct 11, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That doesn't really have bearing on how much a broke college kid has.
> 
> The average US household is about $30,000 a year, though it changes a bit with the economy.



It wasn't meant to, just a matter of curiosity really, In Australia the average young person without prior training can expect somewhere between 20 - 30k annually.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 11, 2010)

theo said:


> It wasn't meant to, just a matter of curiosity really, In Australia the average young person without prior training can expect somewhere between 20 - 30k annually.



Well, remember, it's also pretty cheap to live over here in comparison. That RG1550 that cost you $2500 goes for $900 over here. 

Though, we're really getting off topic.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 11, 2010)

theo said:


> It wasn't meant to, just a matter of curiosity really, In Australia the average young person without prior training can expect somewhere between 20 - 30k annually.



That's...actually really good, especially considering that Australian dollars are worth slightly more than US dollars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 11, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> That's...actually really good, especially considering that Australian dollars are worth slightly more than US dollars.



Actually, the US dollar is a little stronger right now.


----------



## theo (Oct 11, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> That's...actually really good, especially considering that Australian dollars are worth slightly more than US dollars.



wrong way around man, yours are worth slightly more, usually yours are quite a bit stronger than our, yeah the cost of living here is quite outrageous, anyhow. enough off topic bleating from me


----------



## aslsmm (Oct 11, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Actually, the US dollar is a little stronger right now.


 
like arnold swartzenegger strong or silvester stallone strong?

c woods could build you one if you wanna wait a decade for it. but when you get it it will be top notch.


----------



## theo (Oct 11, 2010)

more like petrucci strong


----------



## jl-austin (Oct 11, 2010)

So, back on topic. I was curious about ET stuff also. I REALLY, REALLY want a guitar with a pau ferro fretboard. How good of quality are these necks? I was thinking about a RG7321 with an ET neck (yes, I know the RG7321 is cheap).


----------



## theo (Oct 11, 2010)

they are really top notch quality imo, only played 2 before, but they were both lovely


----------

